# Goliath frog wanted PLEASE HELP ???



## flamus2008 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am after a goliath frog. Does anyone know where I can get one ?
cheers
ash


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

do u mean a cane toad... ive only heard of a goliath bird eating spider... or have they somehow hybridised the two, to make a massive frog which spins a web?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't bother, they are protected throughout their small range and even if you COULD legally obtain one, which I doubt is possible, I'd say it's still a bad idea since they are endangered and every adult specimen available should remain in it's natural environment to help repopulate. I sincerely hope you reconsider this. You would also need a massive semi-aquatic enclosure to house this 8 lb. frog that can grow 13 inches from mouth to base of spine. They have been bred ONCE in captivity and the enclosure was 3 feet wide by 9 feet long. To do this easily, a 360 gallon all-glass aquarium would still not be large enough, and the filtration you would need would cost at least another 200-250$. Simulating the fast currents and sandy bottoms they prefer would probably be a big challenge as well, as with such a fast current, the sand would probably never settle.

Stick w/ African Bullfrogs.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

As above!!!


----------



## flamus2008 (Aug 26, 2010)

a good and very fair point. i just wanted to find out a bit more info. thanks for the replys i appreciate it.I think you are more than right so I think I will past up on trying to find one.

Does anyone know of any largish frogs or toads that can live comunially together in a large enclosure ?(NOT CANE TOADS) and does anyone know where i can buy some fairly cheaply priced ?

ash


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

what type of community? African Bullfrogs (Pixycephalus adspersus) can be housed w/ same species communities, male and female preferred, but they eat just about anything else. They grow to about 4.4 lbs. They are not difficult to find.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

American bullfrogs (if you can get hold of them) will live together fine, allowing for the usual rule that none should be small enough to fit in any of the others' mouths. They are *very* active and quite nervy though, so need lots of space.

@Victor: To be honest, I don't think I'd trust African bullfrogs that far- they do have a tendancy toward cannibalism.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> American bullfrogs (if you can get hold of them) will live together fine, allowing for the usual rule that none should be small enough to fit in any of the others' mouths. They are *very* active and quite nervy though, so need lots of space.
> 
> @Victor: To be honest, I don't think I'd trust African bullfrogs that far- they do have a tendancy toward cannibalism.


LOL, so how in the heck do you breed them? You think a pair of sexually mature Pixies would eat each other rather than mate? I guess it's quite possible, it happens to Kingsnakes


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> LOL, so how in the heck do you breed them? You think a pair of sexually mature Pixies would eat each other rather than mate? I guess it's quite possible, it happens to Kingsnakes


 You introduce them in season, watch carefully, and hope! :lol2:


----------



## flamus2008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any ideas where i can get some african OR american Bull frogs reasonably priced ?
cheers
ash


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

African hulfrpgsxare very hard to get! And the going rate when u eventualy find then is about 150 quid they are realy hard to breed I've seen goliaths for sale before think it was two years ago tho


----------



## prokide2 (3 mo ago)

flamus2008 said:


> I am looking for the biggest frog in excision. it’s gotta be as big as my house or as small as my cat  pls help a brotha out.


----------

